# back up lights



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

well after this past storm I busted my rino light backup light. I have been looking around for a new setup. I want to install a backrack on my ram and was thinking of putting two piaa back up lights on it. My question should I mount the lights to the back rack or under the rear bumper. Since this past breaking of my lights im not sure i want to put them under the bumper. Any Ideas?


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a roll bar on my ram (2002 1500) which I have 4 "KC" (instead of the name brand I have the cheap subsitute brand) on it. I dont' know if you are referring to a roll bar as the backrack (or if this is more of the contractor style roll bar), or not, but if it's similar it works out great. My 4 lights are turnable and fully adjustable (meaning I can spin them around to light up the front or the rear) and they can be aimed. I prefer them because there is no worry when backing into snow about them breaking off or breaking them off when I catch them while backing over a curb or anything. IMO they are the way to go, they put out a ton of light, aren't that expensive to replace or get parts for, and do a heck of a job overall.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds nice, how bout a pic or two?


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Why don't you try mounting the lights further back on the frame? We did that with my buddies truck, mounted right next to the spare tire. Had plenty of light and the lights stayed safe from hitting anything.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

if you look at the link in my signature line you'll see the lights I mounted to my salter, problem solved -- just buy a salter and mount your lights there! 

What about the rear stake pockets or corners of the bumper?


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i want lights but still want them to look good. Idont want to just put the lights in any ole spot. I was refering the the brand "BackRack". It is more of a contractors bar to protect the window and to tie off too. If anyone has pics of their backup lights, that would be great thanks


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I saw White Night lights in JC Witney catalog, and was wondering how well they hold up. I had 2 tractor lights mounted under my bumper, they lasted one season before being bent/knocked off. How well do the White Night lamp systems hold up???

Don


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

How about the night buster light? I think they sell them at www.mototrix.com. You stick it in to the plug for the trailer hitch platform. It does a super job and can be removed after plowing costs about $30.00.

Dan


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

The only way I can see any longevity to anything mounted on rear is don't back into things including snow banks!!!! Mount lights high as suggested on a salter, or enclose in some heavy guards around lights with heavy mesh protecting lens. Best and easiest is still be careful!


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

I installed some KC backup lights under the back bumper. They are just behind the receiver hitch fraim, so the lights have to place to go when I back into a snow pile.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

here are my four backup lights, the two on the hitch come on when i shift into reverse and the two on the backrack as well as the center worklight on the lightbar come on via a switch in the cab. The bumper and hitch have recently been replaced on my truck with brand new GM factory replacement parts, still the same thing, just A LOT nicer looking! If you have any questions about it feel free to PM me!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

My rear lights are similar to MCW's, they turn on when I shift into reverse.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Caterpillar Work Lamps from the skidsteers are by far the best lights in terms of intensity and light spread, IMO. They're over $30 EACH light, but well worth every freaking penny. You have to get them from a CAT dealer, but you won't regret it. Caterpillar Lamp G is what its called. I have mine under my bumper, and they have rubber wrapped metal mounts, so they cannot be broken off unless you really cream something like a rock.

If you look at this page, picture # 8, this is a pair of CAT lights on a back rack in full daylight. Bright! You can also see them in #9, and off in #5.
http://www.bluelineenterprises.com/truckB.html


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

I have the white night. They work great. Same set 3 years old now. Have not had any problems with them. But you need to seal the light up. i just use some black silicone and seal it up. Holds up good no complaints.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

Easy;373994 said:


> I saw White Night lights in JC Witney catalog, and was wondering how well they hold up. I had 2 tractor lights mounted under my bumper, they lasted one season before being bent/knocked off. How well do the White Night lamp systems hold up???
> 
> Don


i had the white nite lights, and they worked well, but i backed into a snow bank, lights came off mount and dangled from the wires and then fell off. I ran them over, and plowed them right into the snow bank. so in short, good lights crappy construction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you want to turn night into day, get one of these:

http://www.awdirect.com/finditem.cfm?itemid=14571

Expensive, but holy crap do they light up the world.

PS At this price, I would mount it on the BackRack. I had a nice little bracket built around mine to keep from getting hit by something that might break it.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

There are quite a few guys in my town that have them mounted on top of their rear bumper, put them far enough out to where you can still put down the tailgate but not out to far where you'll take them off rubbin on snowbanks. They have worked for years this way.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;374221 said:


> Caterpillar Work Lamps from the skidsteers are by far the best lights in terms of intensity and light spread, IMO. They're over $30 EACH light, but well worth every freaking penny. You have to get them from a CAT dealer, but you won't regret it. Caterpillar Lamp G is what its called. I have mine under my bumper, and they have rubber wrapped metal mounts, so they cannot be broken off unless you really cream something like a rock.
> 
> If you look at this page, picture # 8, this is a pair of CAT lights on a back rack in full daylight. Bright! You can also see them in #9, and off in #5.
> http://www.bluelineenterprises.com/truckB.html


You do nice work Matt! I agree the rubber lights housings they are the best. I have used them before and the hold up.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

How about recessing them in the bumper? Many lights for Heavy trucks mount with a rubber grommet. Just get a hole saw the size of the light and drill thru the bumper. The grommet seals to the bumper making for a clean look and the light set flush. If you trash one of these you trashed the bumper too.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

BOSS550;382418 said:


> How about recessing them in the bumper? Many lights for Heavy trucks mount with a rubber grommet. Just get a hole saw the size of the light and drill thru the bumper. The grommet seals to the bumper making for a clean look and the light set flush. If you trash one of these you trashed the bumper too.


That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

that's what i did i used my friends plasma cutter and cut a square hole in my bumper used the rubber that came with the lights works great. don't use led's they don't light up the back very good used them 1 morning i took them out.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

onemancrew;382442 said:


> that's what i did i used my friends plasma cutter and cut a square hole in my bumper used the rubber that came with the lights works great. don't use led's they don't light up the back very good used them 1 morning i took them out.


can you post a picture of this set up??


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

BOSS550;382418 said:


> How about recessing them in the bumper? Many lights for Heavy trucks mount with a rubber grommet. Just get a hole saw the size of the light and drill thru the bumper. The grommet seals to the bumper making for a clean look and the light set flush. If you trash one of these you trashed the bumper too.


If I don't get a headache rack, that it what I'm going to do for my truck. I have seen it done before and when done right it looks stock.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Here's mine on my F550. A awfully simple setup and you can get these at moast any auto parts store. They are 5" dia.


----------



## jwkv (Mar 5, 2007)

I've seen a unit that slides into the hitch receiver with 2 lights on it. Plug and play. When your done, put it away. It keeps the lights up near the top of the bumper so you could still open the tailgate. That's what I think I'm going to make. I don't want to carve up the truck for extra light.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think on superduties, atleast the earlier versions, there are two holes drilled on the bottom of the bumper where you can mount lights as well. If you leave the adjustment bolts a little loose while plowing you won't break anything.


----------



## Vulcanclassic15 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lights*

Try www.lmctruck.com they have a bumper with lights mounted in it. Replace your factory bumper with one of these & if you sell the truck, you can take it of & put the factor one back on.
http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/fd/0002.asp this one fits a ford truck


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;374221 said:


> Caterpillar Work Lamps from the skidsteers are by far the best lights in terms of intensity and light spread, IMO. They're over $30 EACH light, but well worth every freaking penny. You have to get them from a CAT dealer, but you won't regret it. Caterpillar Lamp G is what its called. I have mine under my bumper, and they have rubber wrapped metal mounts, so they cannot be broken off unless you really cream something like a rock.
> 
> If you look at this page, picture # 8, this is a pair of CAT lights on a back rack in full daylight. Bright! You can also see them in #9, and off in #5.
> http://www.bluelineenterprises.com/truckB.html


I agree, I used a set from hella. I think they are as-200's. These have a 55 watt replaceable bulb. What I did was mount them on the vertical sides of the tailer hitch, shining down at approx. a 45 degree angle. It works great because the light is far back enough that it's not going top get hit, and from behind the truck it's hidden partially by the bumper. I also mounted these on my dump and there was enough room inside to mount my strobe bulbs as well.


----------

